# Eclipse Class File Editor



## Rica (9. Okt 2011)

Guten Tag,

ich benutze Eclipse 3.7.1 und habe ein Problem mit dem Class File Editor (Strg + Shift + T) wenn ich dort eine Class anschauen möchte z.B. System dann bekomme ich die nicht angezeigt und er sagt mir ich soll die Dateien ändern (Button Change Attache Source), wenn ich dort die Datei C:/Java/jdk-6u25-fcs-bin-b04-apidocs-04_Apr_2011.zip hinzufüge findet er es dennoch nicht. 

Wenn ich jedoch in einer Klasse Shift + F2 drücke auf System.print.out.line dann bekomme ich die Funktionen auch angezeigt etc. 

Ich glaube langsam das man beim Class File Editor eine andere Doku anhängen muss, jedoch weiß ich leider nicht welche. Hoffe ihr könnt mein Problem nachvollziehen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## XHelp (9. Okt 2011)

Mit Strg+Shirt+T springst du ja auch in den Quellcode der Klasse und mit Shift+F2 lässt du dir Javadocs anzeigen. Die beiden Sachen haben nichts miteinander zu tun.
Was genau willst du denn?


----------



## Rica (9. Okt 2011)

Ich wollte mir die jeweilige Klasse anzeigen lassen, was dort drinsteht, jedoch öffnet er die nicht.

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## XHelp (9. Okt 2011)

Ja, dann brauchst du nicht die JavaDoc, sondern die Quelltexte der Klassen.


----------



## Rica (9. Okt 2011)

Also reicht es wenn ich den Java-Source Code runterlade und dort als Zip verlinke?


----------



## XHelp (9. Okt 2011)

Theoretisch ja. Aber probier es doch einfach mal aus?


----------



## Rica (9. Okt 2011)

Ok, habe es nun mit der jdk-6u23-fcs-src-b05-jrl-12_nov_2010.jar versucht und bekomme den gleichen Fehler, hat also nix gebracht.


----------



## XHelp (9. Okt 2011)

Versuch es mal über den 3. Weg:
3 Ways of JDK Source Code Attachment in Eclipse – cavdar.net


----------



## Rica (9. Okt 2011)

Vielen Dank für den Link.

Nun muss nur noch der Link zum JDK funktionieren. Dennoch vielen Dank


----------



## XHelp (9. Okt 2011)

Naja, dass der Link von 2008 zu der Sun-Seite nicht funktioniert, könnte klar sein. Aber den Quelltexte hast du ja schon gezogen.


----------



## Rica (9. Okt 2011)

Hmm scheint wohl das jdk-6u23-fcs-src-b05-jrl-12_nov_2010.jar auch nicht das richtige ist. 

Nur kurz zur Bestätigung, nicht das ich grad wieder am Thema vorbei geh unter: Java Platform, Standard Edition 6u23 Source Snapshot Releases das jdk-6u23-fcs-src-b05-jrl-12_nov_2010.jar, 136.53 MB ist doch das Richtige oder?


----------



## Rica (9. Okt 2011)

So es funktioniert. Das jdk-6u23-fcs-src-b05-jrl-12_nov_2010.jar ist auch falsch, hatte noch im JDK Ordner den src.zip gefunden, wenn ich den verlinke funktioniert es.

Dennoch vielen Dank für die Antworten.


----------

